# Western Sydney Brewers - November '12 Meeting



## Josh (11/11/12)

G'day all. The Western Sydney Brewers will be having our monthly meeting at Flavour of Ceylon, Parramatta this month.

All brewers welcome. BYO homebrew if you have anything you'd like to share.

29th November 7:30pm
Flavour of Ceylon
20 Macquarie Street, Parramatta

Jump on the WSB website westernsydneybrewers.com to register your interest (helps with booking a table).

If you don't have a profile on there, take a couple of minutes to create one and I will approve you ASAP. A minor measure to keep the Russians out.

Cheers,

Josh


----------

